

Ask HN: What questions do you want to ask John Resig? - jmtame

I'm interviewing John Resig Tuesday for Startups Open Sourced, what questions would you like me to ask him?
======
vanni
Don't ask these:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/h42ak/i_am_john_resig_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/h42ak/i_am_john_resig_creator_of_jquery_ama/)

~~~
jmtame
Ahh, good ol' reddit =]

